# grass-eating



## bryank (Jul 18, 2010)

As my first lab got older, he seemed to eat grass more. I have a new puppy and he too is eating grass. Is this a sign of a vitamin, mineral or fiber deficiency, that his diet is lacking in something? In looking at many of these posts the consensus seems to be that grain-free foods are better, that dogs are not omnivores and dont need grains/plants. Then why do so many of them eat grass?


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

some say 

a. its because grass irritates the stomach and makes them throw up. a dog might feel ill, and want to throw up... so it eats the grass

b. it taste good! (new, young grass is tender and sweet. i think its the number 1 reason dogs eat grass)


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I agree with rukusluvr with her reasons dogs eat grass.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

And so do I. I KNOW they don't eat grass for nutrition.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i watch my dogs go in and out of this phase....

when they were on kibble, the only time they ate grass was to make themselves vomit...pretty nifty way...certainly better than sticking a finger down one's throat after too much tequila or bad food...

now they are raw fed, they eat grass before it is mowed out back....and i honestly think they do it because they can....maybe it just tickles their noses...

my bubba eats blankets too....loves them...i don't think there is anything nutritional in them either 

it's not nutritional for them....and it wasn't for me when i was a kid and we used to sit around and eat grass...


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My dogs eat grass also! I call them cattle! They don't always do it to puke, just like to eat it at times! Crazy cow dogs haha!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Ours do it. I just laugh and call them cows.

When it comes out the back end as the same fully intact piece of grass they swallowed you know it's definitely not for nutrition. :wink:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> Ours do it. I just laugh and call them cows.
> 
> When it comes out the back end as the same fully intact piece of grass they swallowed you know it's definitely not for nutrition. :wink:


the only time i see it, really, is when some is hanging like straw off bubba's teeth.....i don't see it come out the way it went in...

i just don't see it once they've eaten it....'course, they don't eat a lot of it...less now as we get more into raw....

..i figure...it can't hurt them..it's our grass...we don't spray it....so i kinda wish they would be more goat like so honey doesn't have to mow LOL


----------

